# what is a bulkhead?



## Wiley (Jan 19, 2009)

what is a bulkhead?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

A watertight plumbing fitting that goes through a solid surface, like a fish tank wall or bottom.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

KaiserSousay said:


> A watertight plumbing fitting that goes through a solid surface, like a fish tank wall or bottom.


 :thumb:

When they drill a hole in the aquarium... it's the plastic thing that mounts in the hole to allow a pipe to go through the hole and the tank not leak where it goes through...


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Actually, the bulkhead is the wall that it goes through. Old naval term for any vertical surface on a ship meant to be watertight.

A bulkhead fitting is meant to pass a pipe through a bulkhead while retaining a watertight condition.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Chromedome52 said:


> Actually, the bulkhead is the wall that it goes through. Old naval term for any vertical surface on a ship meant to be watertight.
> 
> A bulkhead fitting is meant to pass a pipe through a bulkhead while retaining a watertight condition.


Thank You Alex..
I`ll try Naval Architecture for $800
:lol:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i can google too.. wow nit pickey :lol:


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's an old naval term since we still use it today aboard ships :lol:


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I had no need to google this, though I could suggest that the OP might have saved some of you some embarassment by googling it himself.

Someone gave an inaccurate answer. I corrected it, because if you walked into a plumbing supply place and said, "I want a bulkhead", they would say, "Do you mean a bulkhead fitting?" and the poor schlub who got his answer here will end up being more confused. Simple.

Proper terminology is important for many specialties, as use of the wrong word can get you at best laughed at, or you could end up buying the wrong thing. Plumbing has a lot of special terminology.

And when I said "old naval terminology", I meant that it has been used for a very long time, even back in ancient times when I was a swabbie!  :lol:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Precise people of the world *unite*!
*Chromedome52*, for every person who quibbles at your reply, there is likely someone for whom it educated! :thumb:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm one of the people Chromedome52 corrected... and I'm not quibbling... nor do I think he was nit picking...

I appreciate the simple lesson... :thumb:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Wiley (Jan 19, 2009)

:thumb:


----------

